# معاناتي



## mm4jesus (30 يناير 2018)

انا اعاني من مرض نفسي منذ 7 سنوات ودلك بسبب طردي من العمل مرتين وقام اصحاب العمل بتهديدي  وانال اعاني حتي الان من هدا الموضوع ولا اعلم ما الحل مع اني مواظب ف الصلاه ودهبت لاكتر من طبيب نفسي ولا فائده هل من احد يساعدني


----------



## انت مهم (30 يناير 2018)

تعالوا يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم....قال له المجد ربنا يسوع.
الرب يسوع عنده الراحه والأمان والاطمئنان
صلي بايمان وانتظر الرب والرب مستحيل يخزى احد يأتي اليه بصدق وايمان..
أتمنى لك حياة امان وسلام وفرح


----------

